# Game 4: Denver Nuggets @ L.A. Lakers



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Denver Nuggets*







*(1-2)*

*Starters*
PG Andre Miller 
SG Voshon Lenard 
SF Carmelo Anthony
PF Kenyon Martin 
C Marcus Camby

*Bench*
Greg Buckner 
Eduardo Najera
Earl Boykins
DerMarr Johnson
Francisco Elson

*Injured*
Nene
Bryon Russell 

*Coach:* George Karl

*@*

*L.A. Lakers*







*(1-1)*

*Starters*
PG Smush Parker 
SG Kobe Bryant 
SF Lamar Odom 
PF Kwame Brown 
C Chris Mihm 

*Bench*
Aaron McKie 
Devean George 
Brian Cook 
Andrew Bynum 
Stanislav Medvedenko
Luke Walton

*Coach: Phil Jackson*

Time for pay back! The Lakers beat us with a Kobe Bryant dagger at the end of over time. I have no doubt we can beat the Lakers in L.A. However the home crowd is always an advantage. This should be another really good game. The Lakers are looking better than I thought they would be this season. However I'm still going to predict a Nuggets win.

*Nuggets 102*

*Lakers 94*

Laker fans and Nuggets fans make your predictions here. Please feel free to add any head lines or insight in to this up coming game! Good luck everybody.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I predict Nuggets win. I think they will take a lead early, lakers will catch up many times throughout the game, and then ultimately get put away. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Forum Game Thread

Feel free to post there.. I have Denver winning this game aswell.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good luck Denver fans!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well tonights game was a very dissapointing loss. It was even hard for me to watch as a Nuggets fan. The Lakers looked more sharp out there in just about every facet of the game. And now apparently Carmelo, and Devin George of the L.A. Lakers not only play tough against each other, but they don't like each other. Also we didn't get to see anything from Watson tonight. Smush played another great game against us, and Kobe was well he was Kobe.

*Game article from NBA.Com*



> L.A. Lakers 112, Denver 92
> Bryant, Lakers Maintain Hold on Nuggets
> Box Score | Lakers Home | Nuggets Home
> 
> ...


*Link* http://www.nba.com/games/20051106/DENLAL/recap.html

*Game Pictures*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*










*More Game Stats*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't :curse: understand the coaching. Kobe is going off and DJ gets 20 seconds and Watson doesn't play.

How in the hell did the Nuggets allow Mihm look so good?

Why is the bench so freaking useless?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

It looks like Kobe was determined to win this game himself for the Lakers. 31 shot attempts? Who does he think he is, Allan Iverson? Except Kobe actually made most of his shots. For that matter, the Lakers shot better than 50% as a team.

This is just one of those games that you put behind you and move on to the next game. But then, Coach Karl is probably not thinking that way. Good luck on your next game, Nuggets.

G-Force


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Great game Nuggets, wow, we don't play you guys again until April. Good luck in the rest of the season and see you guys again in April


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Coach karl pointing out that the Nuggets now have to address playing with out Nene. It seems a lot of the Nuggets bench/play, and team strategy was based a lot around Nene. Here is Coach Karl's quote.



> "Identifying a team without Nene, our bench is quite different from how I wanted to play with Nene," Karl said. "Now, we're going to have to address playing differently."


A quote by Anthony responding to last years start.



> The Nuggets need to do something. The last thing they want to do is duplicate their sluggish start of last season, when they were 17-25.
> 
> "We don't want it to get like that," Anthony said. "We want to get back on the right track. (A record of) 1-3 is easy to turn around and be where we're supposed to be at."


A pretty good article.

*Link* http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4218334,00.html


----------

